

Rent a PC Desktop in the Cloud - geoffc
http://www.leostreamdesktops.com

======
geoffc
I was going to post this next week but after seeing the Rent-a-Mac post I
figured let make this a cloud day and announce our new Rent-a-PC service :-)

